# Mail Servers

## SimonZarate

Hi:

I am planning to use my gentoo box as mail server.  Can you please recommend some application?

Thanks for your help.

----------

## papal_authority

I'd install postfix.

----------

## magic919

I'll second Postfix and recommend Dovecot if you are planning to serve up email too.

----------

## digitalenemy

i am pretty happy with exim, courier-imapd, fetchmail & roundcube for webmail

----------

## SimonZarate

I need use several applications to create mail server?

Postfix for SMTP

Dovecot for POP3

I am planning get mails from our ISP mailserver and forward to users internally.

There is any application in portage for both?

Thanks,

----------

## papal_authority

Yes, you'll need both an SMTP server (aka mail server) and a POP3 or possibly an IMAP server.

----------

## SimonZarate

What about Xmail?

----------

## papal_authority

 *SimonZarate wrote:*   

> What about Xmail?

 

I dunno, I've never used it, I'm generally wary of all-in-one solutions though.

----------

## SimonZarate

Hi:

I finally instal Xmail.  This server is very easy to configure and very fast,  I sent more than 20 messages with images and documents in less than a minute!! Is the fasted e-mail server that I never tryed.

----------

## SimonZarate

Finally I found the perfect solution:

For Mail Server (POP3/SMTP):  Xmail

For Web Mail (with themes): Telaen 

Both are very easy to configure and manage.

For Xmail you can make Remote Administration using XMail Manager LE.

----------

## sleepingsun

Doo you be kind and explain how to configure xmail, and also where to find Telaen  XMail Manager LE .

Thanks a lot

----------

## odessit

++ on xmail

it is very easy to config (postfix/sendmail guys would kill for xmail's config), very stable and secure.

One downside to xmail - it is one man show with development only limited to bug fixes.

I use xmail in my org without any issues.

What exactly are you trying to configure sleepingsun?

----------

## Frogzz

Hi

If You have running xmail server maybe You can help me with my problem?  -->  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-232148-highlight-xmail.html

----------

